

HTML5 Boilerplate: a rock-solid default - mcantelon
http://html5boilerplate.com/

======
voodootikigod
Working on a similar analog to the .htaccess for nginx. Anyone with
input/interest please fork and update as appropriate. Obviously we can't get
100% functional parity, but we can get close! <http://gist.github.com/518000>

------
tedkimble
_HTML5 Boilerplate is the professional badass's base HTML/CSS/JS template for
a fast, robust and future-proof site._

For me, future-proof means it's easy for me to maintain. There is just far too
much here I find unnecessary to make it easy for me to maintain.

But then again, I find designing websites in Photoshop silly.

~~~
mgrouchy
I think you can pull some of the good stuff from here that you need and leave
the stuff you don't.

As for designing websites in photoshop, at work we do it in keynote. It works
surprisingly well and you can use mocks for presentations too! reference ->
<http://blog.swixhq.com/designing-swix-with-keynote/>

~~~
gabrielroth
OmniGraffle is also a great tool for wireframing and simple web graphics.
Every time I complete a task without opening Photoshop, I want to give
OmniGraffle a high five.

------
bravo_sierra
Neat resource, definitely something to borrow from, but I think I'm with Fuchs
on this... <http://mir.aculo.us/2010/08/10/pragmatic-html-css/>

~~~
catshirt
well said. i would find this more useful as a reference index than a template.
it says "quickly" and "right-footed" but i think it's give and take between
the two.

------
mcritz
This is crazy awesome for power users that need a lot of control.

Philosophically, it makes something meant to be easy: html5, and makes it seem
like rocket-surgery.

Either way, It’s a great learning tool.

~~~
gbhn
I wasn't sure whether to feel happy that all kinds of great cross-platform
hacks were well-documented, or sad that so many millions of hours have gone
into dealing with them. :-/ I wonder again when I see things like this whether
the browser's let-me-lay-that-out-for-you approach was the panacea it sure
seemed like at the time.

------
jamesbritt
Interesting to see the use of HTML serialization instead of the usual XHTML
stuff.

I've been going the HTML 4 (and now HTML5 with HTML serialization)route
because I don't send pages as application/xml or whatever it should be. But it
often means dicking with this or that tool or framework that bought into the
previous future-proof technology, XHTML.

~~~
ghettobillgates
what does "HTML serialization" mean?

~~~
jamesbritt
This might help: <http://answers.oreilly.com/topic/983-html-5-overview/>

This as well: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/256953/html-5-versus-
xhtm...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/256953/html-5-versus-
xhtml-1-0-transitional)

Basically, the spec says, for example, that HTML5 has an 'html' element, and
it may contain a 'head' and a 'body' element. (I'm winging it here.) And the
'head' element may optionally contain one or more 'meta' elements with
attributes ... whatever.

So far so good; the spec defines the structural items. But it also says, look,
you can manifest, or serialize, this using XML (i.e. XHTML) syntax, in which
case you need to have true, proper XML (and that means, for example, that
empty elements such as 'meta' or 'br' must be closed, typically using the '
/>' stuff). Or you can use HTML syntax, in which case there are a set of empty
elements ('meta', 'br', 'img', for example) that do not need an end tags or
that ' />' thing.

Also see: <http://hixie.ch/advocacy/xhtml>

It comes down to what you think browsers are going to do based on what you
send them.

------
pssdbt
Thanks for this. It's too bad it has to be so incredibly ugly to make up for
various incompatibilities, but I really like the references commented in the
code at least.

------
NewHighScore
Thanks for this link. I was just looking at a similar idea here:
<http://html5reset.org/>

------
sabj
I'm digging this! I will try it out for my next web project. Thanks!

------
murtaugh
This is really great — an incredibly thorough set of templates.

